# My Dad could use your Prayers Guys



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Dad is a WWII marine who fought on Iwo Jima and got shot Seven Times, He worked in the oil exploration Industry for 30 years, He had Five Children and has been Married to my Mom for 59 years yesterday. Unless God Intervenes for him he will not be here much longer and He Needs Your Prayer. He is just Flat out worn out.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K and I send our prayers for your dad and your family. Its great that there are men like him that serve and sacrifice so much for this counrty and the folks that live here. I know you are proud.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

RRH----Sharon and I send our prayers for your Father----He's A Great American--Tell him I'm very Proud of Him and thanks for serving our country and from a former Marine SIMPER FI ---God Bless Your Family______Skip


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gina and I happy that you were blessed to have such a wonderful father. Tell him thank you for everything and for raising a good family and son like yourself. He sounds like a great man.

Being shot seven times, I am amazed he is still around to be with you.

I will be Praying, thanking God for who he gave us in the man your father is. I will also be asking for comfort and if it is in his will to provide strength to him. I also will be praying for you and your family.

Gods Blessings to you and those around you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayer's are being sent as we speak from Cindy and myself, his legacy will be remembered - past, present and future.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers sent ReidRH. You and others prayed for me and my family in our recent needs and I feel honored to do the same for you and yours. The members of the greatest generation are quickly fading away and it is our duty and privilege to honor them and their families. Hope all works out for you and your family and if possible, convey to your father my deepest respect and admiration for his service and sacrifice and for being a true American Hero.
God Bless


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent from my family to yours Richard. Thank your father for his service please.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Still at 8000 feet here at RMNP on our Jr. High retreat. I figure my prayers should have an extra boost tonight being that high up, they should get there pretty quick.







Hang in there, Rich. He sounds like an incredible man.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You Guys for Your Support. I Really Appreciate every show of support from you guys! Although We have never met face to face I have a lot of respect for each of you. I am Proud to be a part of this Website Family!

I have told my Dad Thanks for his service many many times through the years. Even though he is as Low as he is he still Shows that USMC Will to Fight. My Prayer is that he will not suffer more than he has to.

He has and Always be My Personal Hero!

Thank You Each Again!

Richard


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Prayers from The Groff family. God bless, and thank him so very much for his services to this wonderful American country!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My families prayers are with yours RRH. God Bless


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Its men like your dad that helped form this country to what it is today where we have the freedoms that we sometimes take for granted. My prayers will be with him and his family. May God grant you the peace and strenght you will need during this tough time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now we have a new hero as well Richard.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta and I send them from across the pond too.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Well Guys We Lost Him Yesterday Morning at 3:17 am it was the most peaceful thing I have ever seen he was breathing and then he wasn't anymore. He Will Be Sorely Missed by Me and My Family He Was Our Own Personal Hero and We Were Blessed to have Him as Long as we Did! *

*We Will Bury Him Tomorrow at 11 am, There Will be a Full Marine Honor Guard and Taps will be Played at the Burial Site. A Fitting End to a Life of an Honorable Man.*

*Thank You Guys for Your Support During this time! *

*Richard, Lisa and Dallas*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Richard,

As peacefull as he left. Sounds to me as if God walked him home.

You and your family are still in my Prayers

Brian


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you RRH and your family. May you forever feel embraced by his hands and love in your journeys to come. My best and most sincere prayers to your entire family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We will be praying for you and your family Richard.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My condolences Rich. He is at rest now and you will see him again someday.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Richard.

Best Wishes

Matt


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

There with you in spirit, my friend. Will be praying for your family and your loss. What a time to celebrate an incredible life lived!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our condolences on your loss, keep your head high and your heart true.

Rick&Cindy


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Richard sorry for your loss. What an incredible life he lived my families prayers go out to you and your family.


----------

